# unable to find dm-mirror module(SOLVED)

## StormRider01

I need to run pvmove to remove a disk. Here's what happens:

# pvmove /dev/sdc1

FATAL: Module dm_mirror not found.

  /sbin/modprobe failed: 1

  mirror: Required device-mapper target(s) not detected in your kernel

So, I tried: #modprobe dm-mirror

FATAL: Module dm_mirror not found.

I've tried doing both compiled and module runs on Device Mapper Support on 2.6.24-gentoo-r8:

     [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->

          <M>   Device mapper support

And no dice. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?Last edited by StormRider01 on Sat Jun 21, 2008 5:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skellr

There should be some more options below Device Mapper...

```
  │ │    <*>   Device mapper support                               

  │ │    [ ]     Device mapper debugging support                   

  │ │    < >     Crypt target support                                    

  │ │    < >     Snapshot target                                         

  │ │    <M>     Mirror target                                         

  │ │    < >     Zero target                                           

  │ │    < >     Multipath target
```

----------

## StormRider01

Thanks, that did the trick.

----------

## skellr

Thanks,

At least it wasn't a borken config. Sometimes the settings change too much between kernel versions.

----------

